
Voat.co – open source Reddit-type website with free speech as it's #1 priority - sergiotapia
https://voat.co
======
sergiotapia
Yesterday a pretty big thread was made about how Reddit's upper management was
infiltrated, see here:
[http://www.np.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/2v7kx3/guy_ex...](http://www.np.reddit.com/r/conspiracy/comments/2v7kx3/guy_exposed_a_cabal_of_users_taking_over_reddit/)

A lot of Reddit users (including myself) have migrated to Voat. The main
benefits of this website is that it's:

1\. Hosted in switzerland. 2\. Not owned by a major corporation. 3\. Has
protections in place to avoid scumbag losers trying to moderate more than 10
'subreddits' (called subverses) at a time.

It's built using C# and MVC 5. Source code:
[https://github.com/voat/voat](https://github.com/voat/voat) \- If you can
spare some time, contribute what you can. Voat is in it's early stages and you
can massively improve it.

~~~
gtt
>2\. Not owned by a major corporation

Back in the days the same was true for reddit as well. Honestly, I would like
a permanent solution, some kind of reddit based on p2p architecture.

~~~
falcolas
Not being sarcastic, but this sounds a bit like usenet. Would love to see that
come back.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I left usenet in the early 2000s when alt.* was basically wrecked because of
people like weev and the GNAA, not to mention all the spam.

There are communities I miss, but lots about it I don't.

------
moomin
This is "free speech" as in "I can silence/harrass whatever marginalised group
I want" right?

Just checking.

~~~
iterationx
The choice is moderation or no moderation. No moderation means you can harass
and be harassed, moderation means you can be silenced. Pick one.

~~~
moomin
You're aware that harassment is silencing, right? That's its purpose: to make
the other person go away.

In short, I'll pick the one that isn't a cesspit. If you feel differently, try
moving to a country like Somalia with no functioning moderation system of any
kind and see if you prefer it.

~~~
iterationx
When a moderator deletes your post that's silencing, and it strikes me as a
more powerful form of harassment than anything that would cause me to self
censor.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Looks like most of the top stories at the moment are meta-discussions about
reddit vs voat, as well as a thread about how much they hate Islam.

New boss same as the old, I guess.

------
rend30
It seems they still have a voting system in place, that prohibits any
thoughtful discussion. Usually works on HN since most topics are not
controversial. How is the moderation on that site different from Reddit where
mods are proclaimed Gods and picks who gets to say what?

------
kidlogic
It would be interesting to see a social graph of the moderators of reddit (who
are mods, what subreddits do they mod, how many subreddits do they mod, which
users moderate multiple subreddits together, etc.)

------
jbrooksuk
Nice!

I've setup /v/laravel and /v/selfhosted if you're interested.

------
sergiotapia
Wow, and now this submission was taken off the front page. _tin-foil hat_

~~~
jerf
Why should HN be all that interested in discussing an internet shit-fit
happening on another site? There's always an internet shit-fit somewhere.

I could get a bit of mileage out of discussing how this will completely fail
because internet communities are generally driven by the shape of their
moderation technologies, so copying the same technologies generally guarantees
the same result, but other than that and the obligatory angry disagreements,
that's about all the conversation there is here.

Anyways, despite the fact I commented here, I've flagged it too.

~~~
vdaniuk
HN may be interested for the following reasons.

1\. The linked website is a fork of a popular link aggregation website that
has numerous tech subcommunities.

2\. There were lots of previous submissions and discussions on HN about reddit
controversies, including controversies related to the subject of free speech.

3\. Sam Altman is a leading investor in the latest Reddit round.

I offer no opinion on the subject of the submission as my knowledge about that
is basically zero.

~~~
jarcane
Maybe such 'controversies' would hold a lot more credibility if they were
actual controversies instead of the paranoid conspiracy theories of fedora-
hatted misogynists?

Just a thought.

